
Show HN: Turn your Google Analytics into beautiful reports - dylankbuckley
https://hackermetrics.com
======
Everula
Thanks for sharing, I am like maniac about Google Analytics and everything
related these months as I am totally immersed into it for my work. So, I am
checking everything that can ease my work and have couple of questions: \-
When I just saw your headline in HN and then text on your website I got a
strong association with Google Data Studio, which also promises to make my
data beautiful and insightful. Maybe because I am using it a lot recently, so
how do you compare yourself with it, what are the main benefits over Data
Studio? As well as benefits over GA solutions gallery, where you can download
ready-made dashboards, you know. \- I activated my free trial and connected my
GA account, HackerMetrics showed me one dashboard with main data - how to add
data and create other dashboards? These questions are no offense, just from a
potential customer ;) Thanks.

